

Facebook Friend Request Bug? - sidwyn

Is anyone else getting this?<p>People on facebook who I've sent a Friend Request to (and have not accepted), are now appearing on my feed. Further inspection shows I can actually view their wall and photos.
======
camtarn
Yep, getting that. Was very surprised to click through onto their page and see
'Friend request sent' at the top. I suspect I'm probably just seeing items
they've set to show to 'Everyone' though. Quick way of testing: log out or
create a new Facebook account, navigate to their profile, and see what you can
see.

------
fezzl
Their privacy settings are such that their Wall posts and photos are viewable
to Everyone. Making a friend request basically results in a "follow" a la
Twitter situation.

------
mhlakhani
I've had that as well. Always thought it was a bug. A lot of University
students use it to stalk folks over here, which is kind of depressing..

